# what kind of bike of this and any tips on restore



## autographfan (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey guys I have had this bike almost a year now and I want to know what kind it is. Also I am new at this does anyone have any tips on how to restore and any reputable places i might be able to take it.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2009)

*Cleveland Welding*

AKA -- Roadmaster, Hawthorne, eventually Shelby once AMF bought them too to name a few ... late 30's to mid 50's ...the fender skirts in the rear & the sprocket look to be off a ladies Elgin -- many correct parts you can find here or eBay such as the tank & springer parts -- bike is not highly sought after even if restored -- ride it & find parts along the way -- as long as its solid -- have fun


----------

